# COBs or Quantum Board(s)?



## KSL (Oct 19, 2018)

Last time I looked into LEDs they were just starting to find their way into people's growrooms, still few and far between.  I'm once again looking into LEDs to see what's changed and it seems like a lot, but most noticeably is just how many people are using them now.

So far in my readings I've come across that COBs seem to be a pretty good DIY option and was all set to buy myself some parts.  Now today I've been looking into Quantum boards after reading some comments about them being the newer/better tech.  Like often happens I've now got more questions than answers.  I'm sure I can find most of the answers in spec sheets but the important questions are to do with opinion and experience rather than stats.

Is the main advantage of quantum boards that they're better suited to spaces with less head room?

What's your opinion on COBs vs Quantum boards as far as a DIY project goes?

Overall they seem very similar, even down to cost per output.  Is there some reason I'm missing that one is a clearly better option for certain setups?


----------



## KSL (Oct 28, 2018)

In the interest of sharing what I've found out I'll try to answer the questions I asked in the last post.  


It seems that indeed, quantum boards are probably better suited to smaller spaces.  They are often kept within a foot of the canopy and so seem best suited to growrooms with less height available.

As far as a DIY goes I think COBs are probably easier and more adaptable, they make the most sense for bigger rooms.

I still don't know that there's anything that really makes one option better than the other, other than quantum boards being kept closer and taking up less headroom in tight spaces.  I'd say COBs are easier to really fill a room, instead of being bound to the dimensions of a board you could place individual COBs evenly throughout your space.

I've landed on building my own COB lights as my next project.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 28, 2018)

Bombapuff (is that is?) makes those and has threads documenting the builds here somewheres.


----------



## Devile (Oct 29, 2018)

They are happy under Mars COB


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 30, 2018)

Another option and these are what I use...
https://solstrip.com/en/
I keep them about a foot above the canopy and one of their advantages is getting good coverage and you can use as many or as few as needed to over the area you have... I have since added 4 more strips interleaved with these of 2700k that I plan to use during flower time...I think the ones in this pic are 3500k in color...Just another option for you...
One advantage to these is that they are open and do not hinder air movement and the generally run fairly cool as well as do most led’s I suppose. In this case, the driver is outside of my grow space so that heat is not in the tent or cabinet or whatever...


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 12, 2018)

Never try QB board light. It seems it is very hot recently. A lot of growers in forums recommend this light. Still didn't have a chance to review the entire journal about that light. What's pro and con? I was using Mars Pro II 80 in 2x2 grow tent. I was satisfied with the final yield. Want to expand soon. Wanna know more details about QB light .


----------

